# Survival Camp



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

A buddy of mine and I do survival camps every now and again for people, and we just got contacted to do another one soon - but they want it soon, instead of waiting for summer. 

Any of y'all know how the snow conditions look down on Thousand Lake Mountain/UM creek, that area of the state? I was up on Fariview over the weekend, and the snow was six feet high on the sides of the road in some places, so I imagine its the same down by TLM. But if there's a few places that are accessible, they'll work - I guess a survival camp in snow is what's gonna be taking place here.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You can pull up the current snow pack on the net at stations thru out the state.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

This is a site I go to in order to find out the snow depth in certain areas.
Just click on the blue dots and it gives all kinds of info.
http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/snotel/Utah/utah.html

I also like commuter link, just click on the camera and the current picture will appear in the area to the right. They are getting more cameras all the time.
http://www.utahcommuterlink.com/


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for your help guys, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

So... if someone freezes to death during a survival camp do you have to call it something else?

Neat links bowgy.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Kingfisher, a member of the UWN, is the snotel (snowpack) lead scientist for the State. If you have questions for a specific spot he would be the one to pm. (hope he is okay with me divulging that info :shock::smile


----------

